# *5 Month Old TB X Appy X Arab Filly- Supplement? Growing Right?



## Thrill Ride (Feb 18, 2013)

*My mare was accidentaly bred so that is why she is a late foal*

So quick facts about her:
Name: Twista
Age: 5 months
Birthday: October 4th
Dam: Storm, Appy X Arab (we think) (15.1hh)
Sire: Rockin Spats (Spat), Reg. Thoroughbred. (15.2hh)
Height: 13.2hh (about)
Feeding: During the winter we have had different bales out because we have a thoroughbred in our pasture who had to put weight on. About half have been alfalfa, and the other half grass. She is also getting 1 scoop of 14% Sweetfeed. 

I have a few questions:
1. We are going to be weaning her soon, should I put her on a foal supplement?
2. I have got a lot of compliments on how big she is. Do you think she is big/average/small sized?
3. What do you think of how she is growing? 
4. What color would you consider her? Her mom gets a really dark brown/hazel mane and tail but gets a really light sorrel coat. Would she still be considered sorrel? But at times her mom also has a dorsal strip down her back. Its a darker brown, but not black.

Her sister Saphire, is a Paint X Arab X Appy, her sire was only 14hh, but she is around 16hh. Saphire is built really down hill but has to die for gaits. 

*The one picture, is when she was a day old*

Thanks!


----------



## Thrill Ride (Feb 18, 2013)

*The horse she is with in the one picture is a 16hh Thoroughbred. If you want to compare size wise*


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

If she is 13.2hd as a five month old filly then she is HUGE! I guess you are not doing anything wrong with how you're raising her! I wouldn't change feed after weaning, she obviously has all she needs. She is definitely a sorrel, some horses have dorsal stripes as counter shading, that does not make them a "dun". Congrats to your filly - you are doing a great job with her!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it! As easy as that
She looks great. If you keep weaning stress to a minimum she shouldn't need anything extra.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

13.2 at five months is huge! My paint colt Henny is almost 11 months and is 12.3. I'm glad he's a midget though LOL. She looks like she's doing great so far!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thrill Ride (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank You! Weaning her is going to be a bit stressful though. The only way we can wean her is selling her mom. We can't do a slow wean as we don't have the land. But she will be with the Thoroughbred mare and she has had 2 foals before. 

The stud owner who used to have a big breeding operation around here said he has never had fall foalies turn out good. Has anyone else had this experience?

My goals for her are probably as an all-around horse between roping, games, and pleasure horse. Her dam, and sister both do games and pleasure and they do pretty good doing both. They don't get hot easy.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Can you take mom out for short periods, going for a walk or short ride or such? That way she gets used to mom being away, little by little and it won't hurt do much then?


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Selling the mom just for weaning seems a bit over the top. You know, horses have survived for thousands of years without humans around to wean foals. If you do not plan on breeding the mare again why don't you just let the dam wean the filly when she is ready? They will always have a special bond, but as older as the filly gets as more selfconfident will she be.

We've had a few late colts and I do have to admit that they usually do not look as good as your filly. There does not seem to be a good substitute for spring grass to enhance the milk producton of the mare.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Have to agree with Caljane....mom seems to be an outstanding producer. That would be a keeper in my book. I have weaned my foals naturally. They weaned themselves. No stress whatsoever.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

My gelding is a late August baby, and there isn't anything wrong with him. Great mind and lots of try.

Your baby is adorable!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Or, instead of selling, could you board her elsewhere for a while? I think selling might be an extreme. Just slowly wean her away, and then take her to her new place for a while, and you won't have to sell her. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Thrill Ride (Feb 18, 2013)

I know it is extreme. But it is the only way we can afford it. I have to choose either keeping Storm or Twista, and boarding around here is extremely expensive. We also don't have the land to keep 3 horses. With the laws out here I am only suppost to have 2 horses at my house right now.

I'm sorry this isn't the nicest way of doing it, but there is no other way for us to do it financially and physically. She will be with another mare so that she does have someone with her.

If I take her mom out for rides everyonce in a while Twista will bust down the fence. She does it when I take the other mare out.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe selling the filly is your best option, then. Sounds like as if you have to fix fence every time you want to go riding.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I so agree^^^^^


----------



## Thrill Ride (Feb 18, 2013)

caljane said:


> Maybe selling the filly is your best option, then. Sounds like as if you have to fix fence every time you want to go riding.


I did consider selling the filly, but Storm doesn't really work for me. I love taller horses and horses with more spunk to them. We have an extremely weak fence. All it consists of is one line of electric wire on little round posts. We also have a cheap/weak fencer and half the time I don't even know if it works. It was suppost to be a temporary fence for the summer, but then short notice it ended up we had to keep horses at our place and the ground was to solid to drill in big T-posts.


----------

